# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus osiris



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Alismataceae 
Continent South America 
Region South America 
Country of origin Brazil 
Height 25-50 cm 
Width 20-30 cm 
Light requirements medium-very high 
Temperature 15-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth fast 
Demands easy

In the 1970Æs coloured aquarium plants were rare, which is why Echinodorus osiris with its red colour quickly became popular. A nutritious bottom promotes growth, and when there is a shortage of micro-nutrients new leaves turn pale, thus indicating that fertiliser may be necessary. It is generally an undemanding plant which is suitable for both soft and hard water. The red colour of the leaves grows stronger at higher light intensities. It used to be sold as E. rubra. It is not eaten by herbivorous fish.

The information is taken from Tropica


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

For the purpose of identification, do you or could you post a picture of its emersed form? I have a sword that I am 80% sure it is Osiris, but it has been a long while since I last seen its submersed leaves because I grow it in my backyard pond and it has developed emersed leaves. Still very nice, though.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Paul,

You can see some emmersed Echinodorus pictures there...

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8403

Jeffrey


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Awesome link! Glad I registered long ago otherwise they wouldn't let you enter to view the forum









Too bad the pictures couldn't be enlarged. But I think it does look like the one I have. Thank you!


----------

